# "я боюсь только одного – оказаться недостойным моих мучений"



## prom87

Hi there! 

I'm working on the translation into russian of a Dostoyevsky quote. In fact, I would like to tattoo it in my body, so I will sincerely apreciate any correction or clarification. 
Well, the quote is taken from spanish laguage, it is:

"Sólo temo una cosa: no ser digno de mis sufrimientos", 
what I would translate, into english, as "I'm only afraid of one thing: don't be worthy of my sufferings"

Well, my question: Is my translation into russian correct? 
Here you have it: *"я боюсь только одного – оказаться недостойным моих мучений"*

Really grateful for any help,
Thanks!

P.


----------



## gvozd

Why do you need a tattoo in Russian? Do you want to be mysterious in the eyes of Spaniards? I'm afraid that in the eyes of pure Russians a tattoo like that will seem erm... idiotic.


----------



## Syline

*prom87,

*Why translate, if this was spoken in Russian? 
The original sounds as you've written: "я боюсь только одного – оказаться недостойным моих мучений"


----------



## Natalisha

I agree with gvozd.


----------



## LilianaB

I think, you have to take the exact quotation from Dostoyevsky. Even if the translation is correct, and I think it is, you should still take the quotation only from Dostoyevsky's book in the original. He was too great a writer to experiment with his text.

What I mean is, that if you try to do a back translation of Dostoyevsky, you may end up with something like Hamlet's words translated as: maybe I should be, or maybe not.


----------



## morzh

In any language this tattoo would be a sure sign of stupidity - I agree with Gvozd.

(Actually the translation, if it is a translation, is exactly what Dostoyevsky said in Russian. Weird. The translation back and forth did not change the original).


----------



## rusita preciosa

prom87,
Where did you see this quote? It is attributed to D. in secondary sources, but do you know whether he actually ever said that? (The translation is accurate).

Other foreros,
I did not see the OP asking your advice about this tattoo or tattooing  in general. In this case it is probably better to keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree that you should know the exact context in which the words were said before you tattoo them, because the context may change the message. It may not, but still.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> prom87,
> Other foreros,
> I did not see the OP asking your advice about this tattoo or tattooing in general. In this case it is probably better to keep your opinions to yourself.



Да? А если человек захочет себе слово из трёх букв набить, ну, нравится оно ему и всё тут? Не сочтёте своим долгом предупредить?


----------



## Благо

Just to add some color:

дружба дружбой, а служба службой (Prom posed a linguistic question, not a "lifestyle" one); and
Что ру́сскому здо́рово, то не́мцу сме́рть (Who knows, maybe the tattoo will give him street cred with his gang   ) - Es broma, Prom - estoy con la Rusita Preciosa, a cada cual lo suyo, pero piénsatelo  bien, que luego quitarlos con láser es una pasta.

Peace, everybody


----------



## morzh

Bien dicho. Especially about the laser removal.


----------



## prom87

Hi everybody,
I'm sincerely grateful for your help. 

First of all, the quote was attributed to D. by the psychiatrist Viktor Frankl, in his book "Man's search for meaning". I suppose most of you know the book and Frankl circumstances. As I know the quote has never been formally attributed to D., so we won't know exactly the words he used. 

And about the reasons of tattooing it...  Probably all the tattoos has something idiotic under others eyes. That's not a problem. If I want to print it in Russian is for respect to D. --and because it would be more stupid to get it tattooed in English or Spanish. Yes, and probably we won't know the exact words that D. said, but at least I know that he said them in Russian . In addition, I like the Cyrillic alphabet.   

gvozd, Natalisha, morzh, I appreciate too your extra-linguistic advice. But have in mind that you have just a few contextual elements to judge if it's idiotic or appropriate to get it tattooed. You ignore the relation I can have with, D., Frankl and it's context, how is it linked with my personal background or the interpretation I give to D. words. Let me my own business .  Probably I committed the mistake saying that I will tattoo it. In any case, as I said, I'm sincerely grateful to you too.

It has been a pleasure, 
Thanks and regards.
P.


----------



## LilianaB

You could tattoo: Beauty will save the world.


----------



## morzh

prom87 said:


> Probably I committed the mistake saying that I will tattoo it. In any case, as I said, I'm sincerely grateful to you too.
> .



You are absolutely right. It is a mistake.
This is more or less linguistic site. It is for questions about language.
Bringing your personal life here, you open yourself to remarks about it, and you have to be ready for it.
Any venue open here is a fair game.
The best way - just ask your language-related question; how you use it then - it is of no concern to others then.


----------



## LilianaB

I think tattoos in Russia were only popular among people who were in jail. This was apparently the situation even 20 years ago.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> I think tattoos in Russia were only popular among people who were in jail. This was apparently the situation even 20 years ago.



The contingent amongst whom the tattoos (наколки, as they called it) were popular definitely formed the rest of the people's attitude towards them in the USSR/Russia.
Obviously today, under the influence of sex/fashion magazines, TV, martial arts shows etc etc , the tattoo culture is becoming popularized and exonerated.

This having been said, my point is: first off, this discussion is an off-topic , and second, personal utilization of the phrase translated is absolutely not necessary and WILL draw remarks, and the one who asks the question should not open this venue lest he be criticized and upset by the criticism. But even if he's prepared to face the music, to me it is wasteful and unnecessary.


----------

